# Need Digitizer Information Please



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

I am very new to commercial embroidery. I have not yet marketed my business, as I am still learning....but I am starting to get interested customers from word of mouth. I have a job I need to complete this week so I need to look for a good digitizer that I can work with and I have a few questions:

1. Is there anyone you recommend?
2. What are the most important things to ask when trying to find a good digitizer?

Cost is always a consideration, but quality is paramount to me. Thanks for your input!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Artwork Source is a great digitizer. www.artworksource.com


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

I agree. Artwork Source is fantastic.


----------



## stevewom54 (Aug 6, 2013)

I use Embroidery Digitizer, Embroidery Digitizing Services | Express Digitizing | Digitising Embroidery & Digitiser, Wilcom Designs UK, China, USA, reliable, fast and very efficient. I have nothing but praise for this company and their quality of digitising has, thus far, been exemplary.
Steve
The T-Shirt Factory
Santa Cruz de Tenerife
Spain


----------



## malla1 (Jan 5, 2010)

hi i have been using the above for a few designs and cannot fault them


----------



## bethaknee14 (Mar 10, 2013)

I used Expressdigitising.com for the first time last month and they had a quick turnaround, great quality in artwork, and I will use them again. The jpeg I sent was very, very low quality and they cleaned it up great so I could use the vector for cutting it in vinyl.


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been using Artwork Source exclusively for a couple of years. Over 200 designs and never a problem.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would look for a digitizer who can give you digitized files in your software format in case you need to make a quick minor adjustment. If you receive a machine format such as a DST you won't be able to make changes and you may incounter problems like missing trims. You'll also want someone who you can communicate and work well with. You'll want to make sure you understanding pricing, how edits are handled and turnaround time.

I would check out a few different people to learn how they operate and see who you like. You may decide you prefer one digitizer for a certain type of design and someone else for another type. While I like Artwork Source for stitch intensive, detailed designs and appreciate their great pricing and customer service I think their lettering often needs improvement. One issue with group digitizers is that the quality can vary depending on who works on your design. If you use an individual rather than a group, the design quality will be consistent.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

To add - one good thing about using an individual when you are starting is that a good digitizer will ask questions if they aren't certain what you want whereas a group digitizing business is more likely to leave everything up to you which can cause problems when you are learning. For example, a group may expect you to correctly size the logo which actually takes some experience to understand how small details can be or when a logo is too large. Groups often ask for notes and it can take some experience to understand what should be included in notes. For example, if you don't indicate that some small text that is the same color as some fill areas is asigned to a sparate needle then a group might assign it to one needle whereas if you know from experience you might need 60wt thread for the detailed area then you can request a separate needle.


----------



## embpunch (Mar 19, 2014)

If it isnt too much to say That I MySellf am Embroidery digitizer working with wilcom since 2002, I can offer you a free trial of your design if you have any, would like to show you my work! hit me up with your artwork at [email protected]


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I use replicadigitizing.com and he takes a vast array of formats, including the occasional cell phone pic...he is pretty cheap. Lately, however, I have been using 24hourartwork.com for their lightning fast turnaround (24 hours!) and the superior quality especially on cap logos... You will find out soon enough that not only are caps a huge money makers, they are a pain and having a really good digitized file is necessary. On the 24 hour site, I have only been using their $30 deal... For anything larger than left chest, they are just too high. For full back designs, or basically anything bigger than 5"x5" , I have been using rapiddigitizing.com they are nice and pretty quick and anything over 5"x5" , no matter how many stitches, is $40. Good luck to you and welcome to the demanding world of embroidery


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

when i look for a digitizer i look for 10-20 years exp also. some digitizing sites have beginners doing the artwork.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

RickyJ702 said:


> when i look for a digitizer i look for 10-20 years exp also. some digitizing sites have beginners doing the artwork.


how would you tell if they are lieing?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

That's the issue. Those types of sites can be hard to use if you don't have enough experience to realize when the quality of work is poor.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

skits said:


> how would you tell if they are lieing?


 I can tell if it's a newbie doing a digitizing. i hate sites that just convert/adjust have a nice day ^.^ !! it's trial and error with digitizers and from what I've learned is the more experienced is the best option. I've been a digitizing for 3 years and cannot compete with the 10-20 years experience. when you watch it being embroidered it's actually their art how they put it together.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Some things to look for when judging digitizing quality:

1.Design should replicate artwork as best as possible when using thead as the medium
2. Left chest design should be readable at a 3' distance
3.Stitching should lay flat and even
4. Design should run well and not pucker
5. Design should run economically with fewest trims unless required by artwork
6. Design should have proper density (not bullet proof or too light unless required to create particular affect
7. Text height should be even where indicated by artwork
8. Text should be appropriately kerned
9. Appropriate stitch types (satin, fill & run) should be used
10. Correctly aligned design

Some issues I've had were uneven, unkerned text, fill stitches used for text where satin stitches will easily work and a misaligned design. Granted, digitizing can be limited by the quality of the arwork. Supplying clean vector artwork is generally appreciated and will improve design quality. If you supply a pixelated image then you you make nearly impossible for a digitizer to produce a quality file unless they recreate the artwork.


----------

